# Brand New Steam Juicer NIB! Stainless Steel!



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

For those that want a steam juicer, this is solid stainless steel, 9 1/2 quart size and it allows for juice to come out in a tube, you can do a great job with berries, apples and other fruit.... This also allows you to use the pot for cooking with as a single pot also. I am posting the picture of the box, I bought this in August 2012 and was given one by a friend from the 80's shortly there after. I just let this sit and finally decided to re home it...Who needs two of them? It is my conservative nature. So I could not return it after that so hopefully someone wants one. Since both of them are stainless steel, I decided to pass this new one on and keep the old one at this point. 

I am asking $50 plus postage. I calculated to Florida from Washington to get a good estimate in case it goes far and on both USPS and UPS, I got the best rate on general postage USPS for $20. UPS was $25.10

This is a stock photo but this is exactly what it looks like:










Here is the box picture on my kitchen chair.  One inside flap is torn a little but that is all. Each item is completely sealed and not opened including the tubes it comes with. 










Paypal is requested so I can mail it on Wed 27th, the next ferry run...

Post on this page, pm me or email me at [email protected]


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

A sale may be pending, a hubby must be consulted prior to purchase. I should know in the morning and will post if it is still available!

Thanks for reading my post!


----------



## elmtree3 (Apr 30, 2011)

If it's not gone, I would be interested. Thanks, Jeff


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

elmtree3 said:


> If it's not gone, I would be interested. Thanks, Jeff


It is available so I will pm you.

ITEM IS NOT SOLD!

This item is still available so let me know if anyone is interested?

Thanks so much!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

romysbaskets said:


> It is available so I will pm you.
> 
> ITEM IS NOT SOLD!
> 
> ...


WILLING TO TAKE $40 plus shipping!


----------



## Farmer Willy (Aug 7, 2005)

Sent pm


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

SOLD to Kentucky Willie!

Thank you for viewing my post!


----------

